# CarveWright vs Craftsman Compucarve



## RockyRR (Feb 17, 2008)

Are they the exact same machine, just sold under different names?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rocky

Well yes and no,, Sears is in control of both machines (prices) very small things that are diff. with the Craftsman but all in all they are almost the same...and do the same job ,the real plus for the Craftsman, you can get a 5 year replacement or repair plan unlike the CarveWright I know because I have one. it ran 138.oo bucks but it's worth it I think...it's a real new type of tool for the home shop.. 

I don't recall off the top of my head but someone on the CarveWright Forum will know for sure.. 

http://www.carvewright.com/forum/


===========


RockyRR said:


> Are they the exact same machine, just sold under different names?


----------



## CarveMania (Apr 2, 2008)

The CarveWright and CompuCarve machines are nearly identical. Sears does NOT control either one, as was previously stated. Sears enabled the machines to be introduced into the mass market, so they were allowed to re-brand their name onto the machines they sell. Craftsman makes ZERO power tools, they simply re-brand tools that other manufacturers make. Several people are under the impression that Sears is the manufacturer and controller of these machines, and they are NOT.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi CarveMania


I wish I kept the note off the CarveWright forum when the prices for the bits when up by 10.oo dollars and they said "it was because Sears controls the prices for the machine and the tools for them" and they told them to get the prices up and in line with what they sell them for...I would call that in control.. 


==========


----------



## RockyRR (Feb 17, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi CarveMania
> 
> 
> I wish I kept the note off the CarveWright forum when the prices for the bits when up by 10.oo dollars and they said "it was because Sears controls the prices for the machine and the tools for them" and they told them to get the prices up and in line with what they sell them for...I would call that in control..
> ...


Good point.


----------



## needlesstotry (Aug 26, 2008)

I know this is an older thread, but I wanted to correct someones reply. Sears does, in fact, produce their own power tools. Very very very few of them are rebranded items. I have worked for Sears for many years and can assure you that the Craftsman line of power tools are not all rebrands. The Compucarve is a joint effort and thus is ok to call it a rebrand, but to call the rest of their power tools rebranded models is stretching it. For those who are interested, the compucarve is available again also.


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

needlesstotry said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I wanted to correct someones reply. Sears does, in fact, produce their own power tools. Very very very few of them are rebranded items. I have worked for Sears for many years and can assure you that the Craftsman line of power tools are not all rebrands. The Compucarve is a joint effort and thus is ok to call it a rebrand, but to call the rest of their power tools rebranded models is stretching it. For those who are interested, the compucarve is available again also.


Dear Sears emplyee:

Any idea if there is a newer more robust update to this machine in the works?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sears does not make anything, they spec out....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" Sears " Definitions of department store

a large retail store organized into departments offering a variety of merchandise; 

=========


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

As far as I know, LHR, designer and distruibiter of the machine, has the machine made somewher else and Sears committed to a large quantity when they were first marketed. This was a marketing tecnique by LHR to introduce their machine to a large market. Sears also sold reconditioned machines, which LHR does not. I bought one over 4 years ago! I don't know about the pricing but Sears did offer a discount if a specific dollar amount was reached in your order. I also received this discount. PM me if you'd like more info. They are both good machines if they receive the "C" machine upgrade. Contact Carvewright.com for all the information. I've received the upgrade and it's a great machine! Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## johnbaun (Oct 2, 2012)

I want one of these! But I want to learn as much about them as I can before buying one. I've heard a lot of good things about them but even more bad things about them. The people who like the machine say that the people who don't like it just don't know what they're doing. I often wonder if the people giving the positive reveiws on it are working for the company that makes them.

Are these machines a good buy or not?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, if you are willing to spend the time to learn the machine they are capable of doing some really nice projects. Spend some time to read the other threads about these machines for more information.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

CarveWright vs Craftsman Compucarve Are the same machine, carvewright make's it for craftsman , Just another outlet for the carvewright machine


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

del schisler said:


> CarveWright vs Craftsman Compucarve Are the same machine, carvewright make's it for craftsman , Just another outlet for the carvewright machine


Craftsman (Sears) no longer sell the machine. All new machines are CarveWright.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

johnbaun said:


> I want one of these! But I want to learn as much about them as I can before buying one. I've heard a lot of good things about them but even more bad things about them. The people who like the machine say that the people who don't like it just don't know what they're doing. I often wonder if the people giving the positive reveiws on it are working for the company that makes them.
> 
> Are these machines a good buy or not?


To get a good view of the machine go to the CarveWright site and view their tutorials. If you want a hands on look try to find one in your area by going to the STARTU section. 

Yes some, me being one, do in sort work with (NOT FOR) the company. I'm a independent training and sales rep. with CarveWright. I will let you know that there were some issues with the machine early on, I had them! Mike is correct in saying that you do have to learn the machine and software. It is a fairly easy system if you will take the time to do so. A great resource is the CarveWright forum. 

A lot of the early bad reviews were the CompuCarve users who tried to work with Sears on their issues and Sears had no clue about the machine. Most failed to get signed up on the users forum or try direct contact with CarveWright itself. 
http://forum.carvewright.com/forum.php


----------

